# Tenacatita Open Again



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

It only took 3 years but it looks as if Tenacatita will once again be accessible, at least the beach, anyways. I have heard the Villalobos destroyed much of the businesses there, and fenced in the entire area. Just maybe, money can't buy everything. 


Access reopens to disputed Tenacatita beach


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

A decade ago there was an expat who frequented the Mexico forums on the www promoting land sales there. He was slick and duped many people into buying property after which, if I'm recalling correctly, they had nothing but trouble. There are many nice areas along the coasts of Mexico. This isn't one I'd choose to concentrate on. :amen: Thanks for the update.


----------

